# au pied du mur



## Melanie72

Hola todo el mundo, tengo problemas para traducir la expresion " au pied du mur", he encontrado " estar entre la espalda y la pared" pero no sé si eso traduce exactamente lo que quiero decir, es decir estar delante una situacion eminente..Lo que va a llegar imediatamente... Me entiende??

Por favor , ayuda..


----------



## Tina.Irun

Melanie72 said:


> Hola todo el mundo, tengo problemas para traducir la expresion " au pied du mur", he encontrado " estar entre la espalda y la pared" pero no sé si eso traduce exactamente lo que quiero decir, es decir estar delante una situacion eminente..Lo que va a llegar imediatamente... Me entiende??
> 
> Por favor , ayuda..


 
Poner (a alguien) o estar _entre la espada y la pared_  corresponde perfectamente "au pied du mur".

Il s'agit donc de se trouver "entre l'épée (= espada) et le mur" et             non pas "entre le dos (=espalda) et le mur".


----------



## GURB

Hola
Completamente de acuerdo con Tina.


----------



## Paquita

D'autant plus d'accord que c'est l'expression fournie par notre dictionnaire...
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/mur

 NB = elle ne figure pas au mot "pied" mais à ce mot un lien vers "mur" est proposé... il est un peu capricieux, parfois..il suffit de s'habituer.

ici = http://www.wordreference.com/fres/pied :

'*pied*' también aparece en estas entradas: 
Français: à - appel - arrache-pied (d') - levier - cale-pied - chausse-pied - chaussure - cloche-pied (à) - contrepied - contre-pied - cou-de-pied - coup - couvre-pied - croche-pied - descendre - épine - essuie-pied - faute - fosse - gratte-pied - marche - mettre - mise - mur -


----------



## Melanie72

gracias tina, paquit& Y gurb ! no lo habia visto !


----------



## Gepo

En ciertos contextos, también puede servir la expresión "*en un brete*".


----------



## janpol

L'expression complète : "c'est au pied du mur qu'on reconnaît le maçon".


----------



## Gepo

No conozco esa expresión. ¿Qué significa, por favor?


----------



## janpol

Au sens propre : un maçon peut longuement expliquer comment il faut faire tel ou tel travail mais ces / ses explications sont sans intérêt. Il faut "le mettre au pied du mur" en lui demandant de faire ce travail lui-même et c'est après qu'il l'aura fait que l'on pourra dire si la théorie qu'il a développée était bonne ou non. ("On reconnaît  le maçon" : on peut dire si c'est un bon ou un mauvais maçon).
Ce principe peut bien entendu être généralisé à de nombreux domaines.


----------



## Gepo

En la región donde vivo suele decirse "En la cancha se ven los pingos" (es decir, que por más bello y fuerte que parezca un caballo, hay que ver cómo se comporta a la hora en que se lo necesita).


----------



## quethibum

Hola a todos:

Retomo este hilo porque me encuentro con esta frase que contiene "au pied du mur":
"Malgré l’avancée de leurs ambitions de responsabilité sociale, les entreprises sont aujourd’hui *au pied du mur* : pour progresser, il leur est indispensable de repenser le concept..."
Mi duda es si en este caso se puede traducir por "estar/encontrarse frente a un obstáculo". Lo que pasa es que no tengo muy clara la definición de "au pied du mur" (a pesar de todas las explicaciones), para mí la idea de la espada y la pared me da la impresión que no se puede ir ni para adelante porque está la espada, ni para atrás porque está la pared, mientras que en "au pied du mur" no veo esta misma idea de oposición, ¡pero tal vez me estoy complicando la vida yo sola!

Gracias por adelantado.
Quethi


----------



## Gepo

Hola, Quethi
Por qué no decir que las empresas hoy *no tienen escapatoria*?


----------



## quethibum

Gracias por tu respuesta Gepo, me da la impresión que "*no tener* escapatoria" tiene una connotación negativa, para mí la idea es que como tienen que progresar (como dice en la frase siguiente), la situación sí tiene una salida.

Por eso sigo con la duda de si estoy entendiendo bien "au pied du mur", si quelqu'un peut éclairer ma lanterne...
Gracias de nuevo,
Quethi


----------



## Gepo

"pour progresser, il leur est indispensable de repenser le concept..."

Se ven obligadas a repensar el concepto: *no tienen otra alternativa *que repensarlo, es decir que *no les queda otra opción*.


----------



## quethibum

Gracias de nuevo Gepo


----------



## Labryx

Tal vez:

les entreprises sont aujourd’hui *au pied du mur* :
las empresas se encuentran hoy en día *en una situación comprometida
*
En español (de España) hay una expresión para esto: *encontrarse al pie de los caballos *pero creo que en el contexto de la traducción que expones sería demasiado coloquial.


----------



## quethibum

Gracias Labryx


----------



## Roméo31

janpol said:


> L'expression complète : "c'est au pied du mur qu'on reconnaît le maçon".



Désolé janpol ! le proverbe est : _C'est au pied du mur qu'on *voit* le maçon_.


----------

